# SNOWPLOW shovel for driveways...any good?



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

Seen some posts on this but no definitive answers. How well would the snowplow shovels work to clear an entire drive. We work in some pretty nice neighborhoods and most of our customers want their drives clear before they leave for work yet the neighbors don't love us firing up the two stroke toros and 2 stage blowers at 4am too much. Was thinking about getting a couple 36 or 48" snowplow shovels or maybe the one on wheels for the light snow days. Most of our snowfalls are 2-3 inches...how would these do?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

for light non wet pack and small snow fall totals i love this guy. http://www.thesnowplow.com/specials.html #2 on this page . the plow with wheels.

works both directions down AND up the driveway.

i had a old steel version 1 way fixed from the 70's and loved it but the thing fell apart. so i purchased this new one and love the extra benifit of both directions.


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

thats one of the ones I was looking at, so to change the direction the blade is angled you just flip it over?


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't see why you would want the one with wheels on it. I purchased most every size ''snowplow shovel'' except the wheeled one. No need for it. What happens when you do the driveway, then the walkway and then get to the steps? Are you going to clean the steps with that same shovel with wheels? I always grab the big 48" size. But then again, I'm the owner. I work at a very fast pace and they get paid by the hour so they grab the mid size version. Eveybody loves these shovels. unless it's a wet snow and you have to pick it up and throw it, they will grab a scoop style shovel. Which I see they now carry also. They're tough and light and worth every penny. I can see them lasting many years.


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

DodgeBlizzard;1356439 said:


> I don't see why you would want the one with wheels on it. I purchased most every size ''snowplow shovel'' except the wheeled one. No need for it. What happens when you do the driveway, then the walkway and then get to the steps? Are you going to clean the steps with that same shovel with wheels? I always grab the big 48" size. But then again, I'm the owner. I work at a very fast pace and they get paid by the hour so they grab the mid size version. Eveybody loves these shovels. unless it's a wet snow and you have to pick it up and throw it, they will grab a scoop style shovel. Which I see they now carry also. They're tough and light and worth every penny. I can see them lasting many years.


I was a little on the fence with the wheel one for the exact reasons you mentioned, think I will lean twords a couple 48" and a couple smaller to see how they work out, we have a 2" trigger and get mostly 2-4" storms so I am hoping on the smaller drives at least they will work out and we wont have to run the blowers so much. Going to look for better options next year ( pull plow, tractor blower set up, ect) but we don't have a huge budget this year for new equipment.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

A related recent thread:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=127874


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love my snowplow shovels. I have a 24,36, and a 12 for steps had them for 3 years and are barely worn. Most times just as easy to grab shovel vs. getting the blower out.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Got the 36 and 48 and they work great for long walks


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

Are those resi walk your talking about? I know ur supposed to windrow with them but 36 and 48 seem like they will be too wide for the resi walks


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

It's commercial walks for hotels. 6 ft widethey work great for 3 inches or leas


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I use the 36" on residential walks unless the snow is too deep then I will use the 24"


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

Ever used them on a driveway? Just curious how much longer if any it would take than the blowers


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

We will use them on small driveways. 22x22 with 2-3inches of snow and it does it in a quick hurry. But anymore and its a lot of work.


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea, I was planning on using them for a couple Small drives we have that have to be done really early. I don't want to fire the blowers up in these resi neighborhoods that early really.


----------



## frue (Dec 17, 2007)

I have two of the snow plows. They are ok. Number 1 they are terrible when you have more then 3 inches they become to heavy to push. This is because the snow has trouble rolling of the rounded edge. #2 it is not high enough the snow comes up over the edge. They are built real well no complaints there. I use the bigfoot pusher. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bigfoot-Poly-Pusher-Shovel-Handle/dp/B004FEDF90

Best snow shovel. light it can handle a lot of snow. It blows away the snow plow. The only problem is its not built well. They cost about 17.99 at agway. I always buy 2 they last about two years then they are done and I mean done.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Bigfoot.
I've used these too. Get them at the local food store. They wear down fast but work great. I buy one every 2-3 years. Never had the handle break yet (or bend). Plastic design is good, never cracks.
Going to get a 36" Snowplow pusher though for my drive.


----------



## frue (Dec 17, 2007)

when it comes to pushing snow not even close the bigfoot blows it away... The snow plow is better made but thats about it. The big foot rolls snow so you can push it easier. Its much lighter and can handle deeper snow. the snowplow is great for 2 inches and below.

http://www.amazon.com/Bigfoot-Poly-Pusher-Shovel-Handle/dp/B004FEDF90


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I did not think I'd have anything useful to contribute, but now that the Bigfoot is up for discussion...hell yeah. I buy my Bigfoot at the local grocery store for $10. It doesn't last long (2 years like the other guys say) but it's the best I've ever used and I'd buy them by the case if I was in business just so my guys can get work done fast. It does everything...roll the snow like a plow, lift and throw like a square shovel, etc.

http://www.emscogroup.com/products/category?id=7
Models 1219, 1201, 1210, and 1280. Most recently I bought a 1219 which has a longer handle but no D-grip and transferred the D-grip from a broken one.

They offer one with a metal edge (1191) which would make it last much longer, but metal edges always snag. Without the metal I keep moving smoothly.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Bad news, everyone!

I found the Bigfoot 1219 today at Price Chopper in Putnam, CT for the usual $10, but the wood handle has been substituted with one of those plastic-coated hollow thin steel handles. I guess it's slightly lighter weight but I bet it won't last.










Well, I still have the wood handles from a couple previous ones.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Metal probably will work since you generally can't pick up a huge load with the pusher. If its on the big scoop shovel it will probably bend if you pry up the load across your upper thigh though


----------

